# Submerse Yourself!



## Wraithguard (Apr 21, 2005)

*Submerge Yourself!*

I have begun writing little mini-scenarios. I will post these three at a time. This is to test to see if I can pay enough attention to detail and precision. English was never my best subject, nor spelling, and I prayed every night that my English teacher would die but I hope this will be enjoyable to you all


Event Horizon

*Ignorance and Arrogance*

- The air around you is chilling. You stare down the long vale to see a split in which it breaks off into three paths. The sign next to you reads *Ancient Burial: Do Not Disturb*. Yet you press on in hopes of finding treasure. After a short walk you reach the divide. You take the left path. You continue to walk until you reach a round stone. With effort, you are able to move the stone away. Inside you hear a faint moaning. You try to roll the stone back into place but you aren’t fast enough. You are overwhelmed by the undead and devoured.

_*Ominous Regret*_
-You look over a field of broken bodies and hewn armor. You feel content. You realize that, although it cost you innumerable lives, you have defeated the enemy. Now _you _are the master. The Dark Ruler of all! And yet, there is an emptiness. You have damned everything and everyone you love. Yet you feel no remorse. As you begin to make your way into the castle to finish your ingenious plan, a rain of arrows flies out from the wall. The sweet embrace of death greets you with vertigo.

_*Intelligence Beyond Comprehension*_
-You stand behind a podium, facing your opponent. He currently has the upper hand as the debate draws to a close. His final argument is: “All life ends in one plane and travels to another. The plane upon which ends up is defined by one’s deeds in this life. Existence is eternal!” You then state, “Existence is not eternal! For if one does not believe themselves to exist then one does not. One must be ignorant to have knowledge. Belief is not a liability, but a necessity.” Your opponent seems startled, “If what you say is true then if I do not...” With the word not, he disappears! There was no cloud of smoke, no flash of light. He was just gone. Victory is yours!


----------

